# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  अपने ही सूत्र की प्रविष्टि का संपादन...........

## 7color

मेरे खुद के द्वारा बनाये गए सूत्र की किसी प्रविष्टि को सम्पादित कैसे करू ??????
:confused::confused::confused::confused:

----------


## 7color

क्या बात है ...फोरम के सूत्रधार कहाँ चले गए ...?

----------


## rajkumar.monu

?????????????????? क्या हुआ क्यों परेशान हो बंधू  हमे भी तो बताओ कुछ 
मोनू

----------


## coolcool

> क्या बात है ...फोरम के सूत्रधार कहाँ चले गए ...?


मित्र. आप अपनी समस्या विस्तृत रूप में व्यक्तिगत सन्देश के द्वारा समझाएं.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बंधू सूत्र के शीर्षक को सम्पादित करने के लिए तो नियामकों से ही कहना पड़ेगा! परन्तु अपनी प्रविष्टि को कुछ दिनों तक सम्पादित कर सकते हैं! आपकी हर प्रविष्टि के नीचे दायीं तरफ (प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें ) का विकल्प रहता है उस प्रविष्टि लिखने के कुछ दिनों तक! !*

----------


## pathfinder

> *उस प्रविष्टि लिखने के कुछ दिनों तक! !*


भारत जी ,जी यह समय सीमा दस दिन है |

----------


## Raman46

> भारत जी ,जी यह समय सीमा दस दिन है |


 मानिये पाथ जी साहब ,वन्दे-मातरम 
श्री मान अगर १० दिन बीत जाने के बाद भी जरुरत मह्सुश हो प्रविष्टि की सम्पादित करने की तो कैसे करेंगे ? 
धन्यवाद श्री मान

----------


## 7color

मेरी भी समस्या यही है की मैंने एक सूत्र बनाया है जिस के प्रारंभ के कुछ तस्वीरें दिखाई नहीं रही क्योकि मैंने गलत तरीके से उन्हें पोस्ट किया था.......अब में मेरी गलती सुधारना चाहता हु क्योंकि जो कोई सूत्र में प्रवेश करता है उसे भी वोह तस्वीरें दिख नहीं रही जिस से मेरा सूत्र आगे नहीं बढ़ पा रहा.......क्यों की कोई सूत्र में अपनी राइ नहीं रख रहा .................तो क्या करू ?????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरी भी समस्या यही है की मैंने एक सूत्र बनाया है जिस के प्रारंभ के कुछ तस्वीरें दिखाई नहीं रही क्योकि मैंने गलत तरीके से उन्हें पोस्ट किया था.......अब में मेरी गलती सुधारना चाहता हु क्योंकि जो कोई सूत्र में प्रवेश करता है उसे भी वोह तस्वीरें दिख नहीं रही जिस से मेरा सूत्र आगे नहीं बढ़ पा रहा.......क्यों की कोई सूत्र में अपनी राइ नहीं रख रहा .................तो क्या करू ?????????


मित्र आप सूत्र की लिंक के साथ जो पोस्ट आपको हटानी है, उसकी पोस्ट नंबर (पोस्ट नंबर पोस्ट के दाये हाथ ऊपर मैं लिखी रहती है ) किसी नियामक को पी यम कर दे, आपका काम हो जायेगा

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जानकारी पूर्ण करने के लिए शुक्रिया प्रशाशक महोदय !*


> भारत जी ,जी यह समय सीमा दस दिन है |

----------


## dkgdkg

सर आप मेरा यूजर नाम बदल कर parvasi कर दे तो आभारी रहूँगा , मेरे द्धारा लिखे अनुभवों में भी काल्पनिक नाम डाल दे सुरीली ,सोनू ,संजना , दीपिका आदि नाम डाल दें

----------

